# Buying a new grill



## Rimroker31 (Jun 7, 2011)

So my wife and I finally moved into our house in October.  I left for overseas duty in March.  I am still currently here but am scheduled to be home in about a month.  I am desperately in need of some great home grilling.  I do not have a grill currently but have been looking into them.  I have researched different things such as IR searing and grill grate material.  So far I feel as though I would like a sear burner for the steakhouse style cooking and grated that are porcelain coated cast iron.  There are very few grills that have both.  I am considering the E-310 by Webber but it doesn't have a sear burner.  I love to entertain also so I would be looking for a grill of a decent size.  I do not need or want one of the enormous built-ins or anything.  I am willing to pay $1500 at the very most.  Quality is one of my biggest concerns also.  I understand Weber to be great quality that lasts very long.  A sear burner, like I said, is pretty important to me unless someone has an opinion as to why it is not needed.  Also, if anyone has any thoughts about the grate material not needing to be porcelain coated cast iron, i am all ears.  I appreciate your help and am looking forward to suggestions to make my grilling experience the best I coould afford.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 7, 2011)

My Weber heats up to 750*. It will sear a steak. The sear zone takes away from grilling space.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome Rimroker31, you can not go wrong with a Weber.


----------



## Rimroker31 (Jun 7, 2011)

I understand Weber is great.  Does the grate material procelain coated cast iron vs stainless steel matter though?  I also heard that regular cast iron is tough because you need to keep it oiled so it doesn't rust?  What recommendations for a large grill below $1500 be?


----------



## cookking (Jun 7, 2011)

First off let me say, 
"Thank you for your service!"
Have you considered getting a ceramic grill. They burn lump charcoal and you can definitely do a good sear on a steak with them. Check out the Primo Oval XL. It is quite versatile. Get a nice wood table to go with it and it can last a lifetime.

http://www.primogrill.com/products.html


----------



## DannyTX (Jun 7, 2011)

I have had the Genesis 310 since last summer and this makes all of the burners sear burners.    http://www.protanksupply.com/adjustable ... sp?ID=2000 

I had one of these regulators on my old Ducane for many years and it really makes a huge difference.  With the factory regulator my Genesis, or Ducane, wouldn't get quite as hot when I got to the last bit of propane.  This regulator takes care of that too.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 7, 2011)

Got that right Dan, when you pour the gas to the grill, good idea to check the flame. Sometimes a adjustment to the burner venture is in order. (more air)


----------



## Rimroker31 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow!  I appreciate the insight.  So I am thinking the Genesis 310LP is the way to go?  I am scared of blowing myself up with this regulator.  I can repair jets and do renovations on homes but when it comes to gas I have no clue. 

Will the Genesis 310 be the best bang for the buck if I'm looking for quality?  Would it be big enough to have large BBQ parties of about 20 people or so?


----------



## DannyTX (Jun 7, 2011)

The key to that regulator is simply having it still set where you had it the last time you cooked and just light the grill the way you normally do.  If you turn it way up to sear something, and then for some reason shut down the grill completely, then the gas will be turned up slightly the next time you light it.  

Actually, the way I light the Genesis is just hold down the igniter button before turning on the gas to start with.   You will hear the electric igniter ticking rapidly as soon as you push the button.  Then as soon as there is enough gas in there to ignite --- poof your going.  This regulator is also great for fish cookers.  

As far as cooking for twenty, I'm sure there are others on here better suited to answer that than me.  Since I have had mine we have had a few small family gatherings and that is it.  But I bet it would do it.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 8, 2011)

One thing Danny didn't mention. Make damn sure you have the lid open!


----------



## Rimroker31 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah!  That could be bad.  Thanks


----------



## Rimroker31 (Jun 8, 2011)

So the Genesis E330 seems to be the one.  But it has a sear bruner.  Is that burner in the way of other cooking?  Or can it be off and still use that section for grilling?  Also, how are the master Forge grills from Lowes?  There is one, http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?par ... &cId=PDIO1 that looks pretty decent.  Not a Weber but it could work.  I just don't know about the stainless steel cooking rods.  There are different qualities to them in terms of density.  At least the Weber has the Porcelain Enameled Cast iron.  I think the 330 is the one though.  It's a tough decision for me for some reason.


----------



## Rimroker31 (Jun 8, 2011)

Scratch my last comment about the 330.  I remember the 320 having the side burner and no IR burner.  Now, that regulator is only increased when you want to sear a steak correct?  Then I would lower it to cook the steak through.  I think I got it.  I wish that the genesis 320 was even one size larger.  I would love a 4 burner with porcelain enameled cast iron grates but I can't find any.  Most seem to have the stainless steel rods.  Those kinds of rods can be either thin and closer together and really light or they can be thick, farther apart and very heavy.  I believe the heavier the better quality and heat distribution.


----------



## jblaze (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm kind of in the same boat in terms of buying a grill. I have pretty much decided on the 330. I don't believe the sear burner has anything to do with reducing grill space. It's just an extra burner that is "on demand" and heats up a section of the grill even more to achieve a sear on your meat.

Since it's really only a little more than the 320, I figure why not. 

I'm also confused about SS vs Coated Cast Iron Grates. They both have advantages/ disadvantages, but as far as I can tell:

SS is easier to maintain (less work to "season" with crisco, see Weber's FAQ to understand more) heats up in less time, but does not retain heat as well as Cast Iron. Cast Iron also potentially has more "flavor" as the food stuck to the grates is burned off the next time you grill and this too is part of the seasoning.

http://help.weber.com/faqs.aspx


----------



## DannyTX (Jun 8, 2011)

Regarding the adjustable regulator, or non-adjustable, yes make sure the lid is open or you will have a bomb.

As far as when to use it, I find myself adjusting it pretty often.  In most cases I think the Genesis would get hot enough with the factory regulator, particularly when the bottle is full.  However, besides having the adjustable regulator for searing with a higher temp, I found the maximum temp started getting lower with the factory regulator as the propane level got lower.  With the adjustable regulator you can crank it up to offset the lower fuel level when nearly out.  Otherwise, in order to use up all the fuel with the factory regulator I would have had to cook with a much lower temp to run the bottle out.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 8, 2011)

DannyTX said:
			
		

> Regarding the adjustable regulator, or non-adjustable, yes make sure the lid is open or you will have a bomb.
> 
> As far as when to use it, I find myself adjusting it pretty often.  In most cases I think the Genesis would get hot enough with the factory regulator, particularly when the bottle is full.  However, besides having the adjustable regulator for searing with a higher temp, I found the maximum temp started getting lower with the factory regulator as the propane level got lower.  With the adjustable regulator you can crank it up to offset the lower fuel level when nearly out.  Otherwise, in order to use up all the fuel with the factory regulator I would have had to cook with a much lower temp to run the bottle out.



Good point! Never thought of that. But with me any LP gas unit, first thing to go in the scrap is a fixed regulator! Adjustable regulator is the only way to go.
Some folk tell me a air regulator works too. Not so sure on that deal.


----------



## DannyTX (Jun 8, 2011)

jblaze said:
			
		

> I'm also confused about SS vs Coated Cast Iron Grates. They both have advantages/ disadvantages, but as far as I can tell:
> 
> SS is easier to maintain (less work to "season" with crisco, see Weber's FAQ to understand more) heats up in less time, but does not retain heat as well as Cast Iron. Cast Iron also potentially has more "flavor" as the food stuck to the grates is burned off the next time you grill and this too is part of the seasoning.
> 
> http://help.weber.com/faqs.aspx


If you are maybe thinking of stainless steel as a lifetime material it really is not.  And there may be different grades of stainless.  My twenty-five year old Ducane with stainless racks was bought with a lifetime warranty.  I can tell you that they lost there butts on that warranty before they went out of business or sold out to Weber.  They replaced the stainless rack that held the fake charcoal and the top stainless cooking racks several times.  

I like cast-iron.  But then I guess I should.  I cook everything on a cast-iron Holey Griddle.


----------

